# tito before the fun match



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As promised, here are a couple photos my daughter took before we headed off to the fun match. I promise, I did change and we did brush Tito before the match! I know he's not stacked real well in the side shot, it helps me to see the photos because I can see I've still got his front legs out too far in front, and I see one foot is turned. Also I see my shoes aren't tied! We were in a HUGE hurry but I wanted to get the photos.
Tito at 23 months old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking boy you have there. He has a great looking coat.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My goodness, Tito is beautiful.  

BTW.. There is no such thing as a "fun" match. You need to develop the "killer" instinct. (just kidding) Best of luck!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tito is handsome!
and LOOK....I see grass!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think he's starting to develop nicely. He still looks pretty immature, but his chest has filled out a lot in the past few weeks and his coat is looking fuller so maybe we'll get there after all! But I really wish he had a coat like Jesse's! It just takes my breath away.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's maturing very nicely!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks everyone, I think he's starting to develop nicely. He still looks pretty immature, but his chest has filled out a lot in the past few weeks and his coat is looking fuller so maybe we'll get there after all! But I really wish he had a coat like Jesse's! It just takes my breath away.


Tito has great feathering! Give him some time, and he'll have a huge coat. IMHO the key to a big coat is lots of outside time during cooler weather (I know, tell me to shut up LOL).


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is gorgeous! And if Laura judges him well, I would say he will do a great job!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tito is a goodlooking boy.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. He is beautiful. The Tito boy is coming along very nicely. Layla definitely approves.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And THAT means more to Tito than what any of y'all think !




goldengirls550 said:


> Layla definitely approves.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> And THAT means more to Tito than what any of y'all think !


LOL. Layla is such a little flirt with all of the guys.


----------

